# Browning Sweet 16 question



## Single Shot (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a browning sweet 16 I am having some problems with the hull ejecting.  Gun has been cleaned very good. I know there is a switch on the side that only lets it shoot one at a time.  Does any on know the position I should have the switch in to properly eject the shells?  If this doesn't fix the problem any other tips out there.  Thanks for the help.  Joseph


----------



## dhepler (Aug 30, 2011)

Clean the mag tube real good, then a couple drops of oil and wipe downthe tube.  Hold it tight to the shoulder, its a recoil gun


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Aug 30, 2011)

The switch on the side has nothing to do with ejection.  It is a magazine cut-off so that if some unexpected target comes by you can flip the switch, eject the shell from the chamber and hand feed a shell appropriate into the chamber---imagine waiting for a bird and a monster buck strolls toward you.  

It might be time to clean the action spring inside the buttstock.

As post #2 says the gun is recoil operated, meaning you've got to man up when you pull the trigger.  If you flinch back then you keep the barrel from recoiling to the rear of the receiver.  To get an idea of what happens when you shoot the A-5 try putting the muzzle on the floor and pushing the buttstock down until the bolt locks back.  Thats whats got to happen every time you shoot.  If you don't provide resistance with a firm stance and hold, then it's not gonna work perfectly.


----------



## Single Shot (Aug 31, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the help, cleaned it again yesterday afternoon.  May have been flintching previously.  Worked fine, when I made sure to be firm.


----------



## gaspur1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Shoot doves with it and have a blue shoulder.LOL


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think the felt recoil is as bad as the gas guns.  I kind of like the "push" feel that is spread out over a second as opposed to one big thump like with a gas gun.  And the guns last forever.  Our shop has refinished many guns that have been hunting with four and five generations in the same family.  If somebody comes in the door and says his autoloading shotgun put him down you know that it won't be a Browning A-5/Remington 11.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 1, 2011)

It sounds like you mighta cleaned it a bit too well.The spring under the forearm needs a thin line of white lithium grease down the length of the magazine tube. Rem oil is too thin for this and will not last. 
Good luck BHJ


----------

